# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  The most realistic artificial intelligence doll

## serry

I have been looking for a surreal *sex doll* as my life partner. After a long search, I finally found my beloved girl at urdolls.com. Her name is Nicole Macaulay. She is a 148cm TPE adult doll from a harmonious family. Father is a teacher. Mother is a musician. So she has been well educated since she was a child. Her manners are very elegant. She remains pure. She is still a virgin.

urdolls.com/smarts-doll-c-34.html

----------

